# Pôle emploi perte contrat conservé



## sylvie34160 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je vais perdre le 7 novembre , un contrat conservé. J'ai compris que mon ARE va augmenter , j'ai calculé 5 jours de de carence
Mais comment va être calculé mon allocation de Novembre ?
Je n'ai pas de contrats repris 
Donc ancienne ou nouvelle ARE sur Novembre ?
Merci à celles qui pourraient me renseigner


----------



## isa19 (15 Octobre 2022)

*bonjour,

 perso j'ai perdu une activité conservée  le 31 aout, j'ai eu 7 jours de carence car + d'1 an sans recalcul des droits et des jours de carence car j'ai eu des ICCP. J'ai eu le recalcul du montant ARE  sous 48h (tous les documents donnés via mon espace pole emploi) a augmenté et allocation sur le mois suivant. Donc pour vous surement recalcul oui carence oui et vous n'avez plus de contrat ?? l'ARZ sera (selon vos autres revenus) versée  début décembre  pour la partie de novembre.
A voir avec les collègues.*


----------



## sylvie34160 (15 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse mais 
C'est le fait d'avoir une fin de contrat en cours de mois qui me pose question
Est-ce que mon allocation de décembre va être calculé une partie avec l'ancienne Are et une partie avec la nouvelle ? 🤔
Bonne journée et merci pour votre complément d informations 😊


----------



## isa19 (15 Octobre 2022)

non votre aloc de décembre sera calculé avec le nouveau calcul de votre ARE que vous recevrez  quand vous aurez fourni les pièces nécessaires (à savoir que pole emploi n'a pas besoin de votre  f.salaire de novembre mais de votre attestation de salaire ) donc dés que votre contrat fini vous envoyez votre attestation  à pole emploi


----------



## sylvie34160 (15 Octobre 2022)

Ah ! D'accord
Merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir 😊👍


----------



## Nany88 (15 Octobre 2022)

Slt les filles moi j ai eu 2 fin de contrat en juillet et pas de recalcul de mes are??? Fin septembre 1 autre fin de contrat tjrs pas re calcul??? Pk ??? Je ne comprend rien au contrat conservée ou non conservée ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Octobre 2022)

Nany88

Les contrats conservés son les contrats que vous aviez au moment du calcul de vos ARE

Les non conservé c est contrat signé après vos calcul ARE


----------



## Nany88 (15 Octobre 2022)

Merci Sandrine, mais à quel moment recalcule t il les are lorsque l'on perd un contrat ?


----------

